# +P



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

There is some .380 ammo being advertised as +P. As far as I know there is not a SAMMI +P rating for .380. Has anyone tried any of this ammo? Would you use it in a TCP?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I use Precision One XTP .380 in mine. It ins't billed as +P, but it is pretty hot.

380 acp 90 gr HP/XTP ***NEW*** [380acp90grXTP50rdnew] - $28.99 : Precision ONe Ammunition, Dont Shoot Twice Shoot Precision ONe

Precision One review:


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

I wouldn't shoot +P .380 loads in some of the .380's I've seen folks packing. Cheap Junk for the most part. With a Kimber or Colt thrown in the mix, as far as well made and durable go.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

This +P, for .380 ACP, must be something new. I did not know there was a +P rating for that round.


----------



## slowalker0 (Jul 31, 2012)

Buffalo Bore is advertising it......and also for the .32 ACP.


----------

